# Les Pecheur de Perles - spare ticket



## restorer (Jul 3, 2013)

If anyone is interested to join me this Saturday (6 July) at Opera Holland Park, please let me know. I have a spare ticket that is up for grabs by anyone who is interested. There is no charge. You can of course buy me a drink during the interval if you like.


----------

